# 33 Weeks and BH every 5-10 mins??? UPDATED!! I WAS IN LABOUR!!!!!! - Photos added!!!



## MrsKnapp

Just wondering if anyone could give me some advise.

Since yesterday afternoon i have been getting BH very irregulary, then today after a bad nights sleep i have been getting them very regular.

In the last 70 mins i have been timing them and they are evey 3-12 mins lasting between 25 and 57 secs.

They feel like bad period cramps that start off light in intensity moving up more painfull (like a stabbing pain) then lessening off again.

They are obviously not bad enough for propper labour as i can talk through them etc.

I have tried drinking more water in case im dehydrated, having a bath and walking around but nothing seems to have helped. :nope:

Anyone got any ideas what i should do? Im toying with the idea of calling the MW but dont wanna seem like a silly 1st time panicing mum!!!:blush:

Ive also had really bad lower back ache too which i dont normally have, i only have the back ache with the BH??


Thanks in advance for any advise!!!:flower:

xxx


*
UPDATE -* 
Turns out it wasnt a UTI or braxton hicks!!

I went into see the out of hours GP on Sunday night and Dr told me i didnt have a UTI and i definatly wasnt in labour, he listened to the babys hb and felt my tummy and said to go home, go to bed and i'll wake up in the morning fine.......


Well, i went home slept about 5 mins in the night and phoned the labour triage number in the morning. They said to call back at 10.30am as they were too busy to see me. To be honest the pain wasnt too bad it felt like strong period pains lasting 30-60 secs every 3-15 mins.
I finaly was allowed to go in at 11am where they put me on a monitor for AGES and pretty much left me in a side room all day on my own with dh untill i went to the loo and saw a bit of a bloody show, and the pains started to get really bad.
DH went to reception and told a nurse i was in agony ad i had been bleeding so they sent a dr in about an HOUR later when she examined me and told me i was *8cm dilated!!!!!*


To my shock and amazement they very quickly scanned me to make sure baby was head down, which he was and they walked me down to the delivery suit.
Within 15 mins of being in delivery suit and FINALLY getting gas and air they told me baby's heart beat was dropping and they wanted to break my waters to check he hadnt poo'd inside me, luckely he hadnt but as soon as they broke my waters i had to push sooooo bad!! The babys hb kept dropping and all i could hear was them shouting at me to get him out, so within 8 pushes he was out!!! I was only in delivery suit 35 mins before he was born!!!

He is sooooo tiny, he is only 4lb 6oz but his lungs and everything are working fine!! He is just too small to come home at the mo as he cant eat by himself yet so im expressing the little bit of milk i have and having to give him formular for the rest. They are feeding him through a tube into his tummy at the mo.

I was able to come home last night too so didnt have to stay in the ward which i was really happy about.

I did tear a bit so have had a few stiches but it isnt too bad, not as bad as i though it would be!! Im just walking like john wayne!!

I will post pics when i have some available!!!

EEEKKK, my October baby became an August baby!! 7 weeks earlier tha planned!!!

Bless him, he couldnt wait to meet his mummy!!


xxx
 



Attached Files:







040.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 152









IMG_1105.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 132









029.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 128









030.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 151


----------



## mum2beagain

you will never look silly hun its always best to get checked out as bh arent really painfull just uncomfortable good luck though xx


----------



## luckyG

I had similar feelings recently and I went to maternity assessment and I found out I have a uti. You should go and get checked it's never stupid to worry about these things! Let us know.


----------



## MrsKnapp

Thanks Ladies,

I have been for a shower now and still no difference, if anything they are worse!!

They are now every 3-4mins!!

I might call the assessment unit as DH is getting worried now!!


----------



## lilly100

good luck, hope you are ok, let us know please. Im just over 31 weeks and experiencing a similar thing at the moment and i am also toying with the idea of ringing the hospital for a bit of advice


----------



## MrsKnapp

Just called them, they have advised i take a paracetamol and have a few pints of water and a bath.

Told them i have had a bath but they want me to have another one!

It could be, as LuckyG said, a UTI. I am hoping so!! xxx


----------



## princesskiki

Hiya :) I'm 33weeks exactly too! I have had bh an back ache too, been so uncomfy an restless an weepy. Just had a hot bath an I feel better. Hopefully ur lil baby is just lyin awkward an the bh pi** off xx


----------



## Mrsturner

I hope everything is ok Mrs K! Please ring me if anything changes xxx


----------



## lilly100

how are you feeling now?


----------



## MrsKnapp

I have been in to see the out of hours GP at the hospital as Labour and triage said it could be a UTI.

Dr examined me and checked baby and me and bubs are fine. I dont have a UTI either!!!

Not sure what it is! Still getting BH, quite intense too. They are between every 3-12 mins apart.

DR told me to come back if im worried or call triage again. If still getting them in the morning to go see my GP.

Feel a bit fobbed off as i dont have an answer to my pain. He said to relax and not worry but thats easier said than done!

Im hoping to go to sleep and wake up pain free!!!

Fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## inperfected

Hugs! Keep on drinking water, and trying to get comfy... sometimes going for a sleep can help too. If they get more painful, it's a sign you need to get checked again, but other wise try to rest. I had the same type of thing a few times, but when I went into labour at 27+6, it was a different pain really and slightly more sore (thought the pain wasn't bad enough to make a noise at any stage and I did get ot 10cm dilated (but had to have c-section)


----------



## MrsKnapp

Thank you.

You little man is so cute! I hope you and baby are doing well. Very inspiratoinal to see mummies like you!

xxx


----------



## MrsKnapp

I have been up 1/2 the night with BH and am now still gtting them every 3-10mins.

I have called the hospital and i have to go in at 10.30am to be assessed.

I am a little worried as the pains are quite bad now - worse than period pains.

I'll let you know what happen once ive been in xxx


----------



## FeistyMom

Good luck! I had troublesome BH with both of my DDs, and went into the hospital to be sent home each time. I hope they settle down for you and give you some time to rest!


----------



## luckyG

Hope all is ok let us know what happens x


----------



## mum2beagain

Thinking of you hope baby is staying put x


----------



## rachy12342

news?x


----------



## MrsKnapp

updated


----------



## Sam3starX

omg!!!!!!!!! congratulations, and glad all is well with you both!! :) .... got to be the best early present ever? :) xx


----------



## mum2beagain

wow i had funny feeling you were in labour hope all is well with bubs x


----------



## jenny82

Oh wow congrats! I'm glad you and your little man are doing ok - what a shock for you!! x


----------



## djw47

Glad he is doing good! I had similar pains last Thursday and after 2 hours I finally called the doctor and of course my pains stopped lol I was only 29 weeks 6 days that day so I'm hoping my little girl holds on for a while longer but after reading your post I will NOT hesitate to call anymore. My doctor has not checked my cervix but I think at my next appointment (I'll be 31 weeks 5 days) I'll ask them to check if I've had anymore contractions at all. I'm ok having her a little early but not all babies are as lucky as your little boy! Congrats again on him being healthy!


----------



## DressageDiva

wow congratulations!!!!!:flower:


----------



## louise2710

Wow that's amazing. Congratulations hun. Hope you get to take the little man home soon x


----------



## heather91

OMG can't believe it, congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics :hugs:


----------



## hippylittlej

Congratulations :) Glad that he is doing well.


----------



## mummy2b2010

Flipping hell Hun, congratulations I'm glad ur lo is ok and u too....huge hugs xxxxx


----------



## Periwinkle

Congratulations! Glad to hear he's doing well x


----------



## Mojitogirly

Ohhh wow! Glad you are both doing well! Congratulations.


----------



## Lillismommy

I am so glad that your baby is okay! Congratulations!


----------



## babydustcass

wow congratulations!!!


----------



## XKatX

Congratulations! ! Glad your little man is doing well
Do you have a name yet? X x


----------



## hayley x

congratulations on your little boy, hope he continues to do well and can come home soon :hugs: x


----------



## waiting4allie

Wow! I am 33 weeks today! 2 fridays ago I was in Labor and Delivery for threatened preterm labor! I cannot beleive that they did not try to stop the contractions before you got to 8 cm. Im kind of jealous! LOL I hope that your LO is doing great! I know you are happy he is here! Is he breathing fine on his own? How long do they expect him to be in the hospital?


----------



## puddycats

congrats xx


----------



## luckyG

Oh wow congrats! What a suprise! Glad all is ok! Look fwd to seeing pictures!


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations! Happy to hear that the both of you are doing well.


----------



## Treelo

Congratulations hunnie, he is a great weight and hopefully will be home with you soon xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

Ooh Jeeze,,,, wowizer and congrats!!!!


----------



## Tiamaria

Congrats!! Can't wait til pics :)


----------



## SECOND TIMER

congratulations sweetheart so glad he is doing well xx


----------



## SparkleBug

Wooooooow congrats!!! Xxxxx


----------



## MrsKnapp

Thanks everyone! 
We have called him Henry James and he is still going strong.

He is breathing very well on his own, has not needed any antibiotics or any oxygen at all.

He is being fed through a tube untill e can suck and swallow together (at the moment he can either suck OR swallow not both at the same time).

My little boy is very strong and doing really well.

xxx


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

what a lovely story...glad everything turned out ok, cant wait for pics!


----------



## prdlyexpectng

awww congrats! my cousin had her baby last week at 33 weeks and she weighed 4 lbs 6 oz too :D


----------



## mistyscott

wow! congrats :) glad to hear he's doing so well (and you too)

I remember reading your original post and thinking it sounded more like labour than anything else....didn't post though as this is my first so not exactly an authority on the matter! Congrats again.


----------



## KiwiBubba

Wow!! Congrats! amazing story! :) Hope all is well and Bubba is doing well Xx


----------



## Gemmylou86

Congrats! Glad to hear you're both doing well :D

Bet every woman who read this at 33weeks is having a little panic lol!
Xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congrats to you x


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats!! They should have taken it more seriously. Why did they keep putting you off? Luckily all is well with him! Hopefully in the future they will pay more attention to a women when she thinks it could be labor


----------



## mummyvikki

massive congrat's hun..hope your baby is home with you soon as mine too..xxx nice good weight to xxx welcome to the world little boy


----------



## Kiki09

Congratulations! Really hope he gets to come home soon :)


----------



## MrsKnapp

Thank you evryone for your kind messages.

Fingers crossed he'll be home soon

xxx


----------



## skris4

Congratulations! Glad to know you both are doing good.


----------



## princesskiki

Omg congrats! He is fab xx


----------



## Nyn

He's beautiful!!!congratulations!!!


----------



## Jellyx

Beautiful ! Blessings and hope he can come home to you real soon :)


----------



## Dolphinz4

Bless him he is absolutely beautiful!!! Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## hayley x

he really is a little heart breaker.. so so cute :cloud9: x


----------



## Bluebell1

Congratulations on your gorgeous lil man, hope you can take him home soon.


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Goodness mommy!!! Congrats on your LO


----------



## Catwiffy

Aw, congrats!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!!! Glad you are both doing well xx


----------



## Mrsturner

love my lil nephew so much! Well done again Mrs K!!! See you tomorrow xxx


----------



## MrsKnapp

Thank you everyone!!


xxx


----------



## Kimmi82

oH wow congrats!!!!!!! I'm 33 weeks next week and cannot even begin to imagine having my october baby in august!!!! xxx


----------



## Jodiash

Congratulations on the birth of your baby!! such a sweetie :flower:xx


----------



## lilly100

aw congratulations :thumbup:
it just goes to show that if in any doubt get it checked out by l&d
hope you get to bring your little boy home soon, and congratulations again :thumbup:


----------



## OctBebe

Congratulations. Hes so gorgeous! Its so odd I'm 33weeks, I still can't imagine a baby his size is inside me.

Well done xxxx


----------



## LittleBoo

Congrats hun :) he's beautiful! xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

Congratulations xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Congratuations honey, I'm so pleased he is doing well.


----------

